# fan stirling engine



## gg89220 (Jul 14, 2015)

realization of a fan of stirling engine after plans julius de waal
:fan:[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrdsHqHoU7A[/ame]


----------



## bmac2 (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nicely done. One day I will build a Working Stirling engine. So far I have 2 collecting dust on a back shelf in the shop :noidea:


----------

